# RCP Tee



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

How hard is it to tee into and existing 18" RCP storm sewer pipe?


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

you mean with another 18" RCP?


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

yes, it states "install new 18" x 18" rcp tee"


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

cut out whatever you need to place tee, put it in, and pour THICK collars around your joints, who is the engineer? city? banners?


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I thought. 

And yes to both on the question.

Thanks


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

this out to the SDSU seed facility?


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

No on the seed bldg, I think that might be a little big for me.. I think there is a retention pond etc. out there. This is a lot smaller project. How's your year looking? lot's to bid here in the next couple weeks.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

could be better, could be a WHOLE lot worse....prunty's just snatched a $700k storm sewer job on hwy 81 away from me by $20k....made me want to cry.


----------



## backhoe1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh well that's the way the ball bounces sometimes. I MAY have lost one yesterday due to a general not acknowledging an addendum.


----------

